# Criminal background checks from which countries?



## Rainbark (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi all,

We have lived in the US for over ten years, for Portugal residence visas is it enough to get FBI background checks, or do we also need from our home countries? FBI backgrounds checks are relatively fast, but also getting records from our home countries would be slow and expensive given the pandemic.


----------

